# Открытый раздел > Клуб семейной культуры «Леля» >  Всемирная неделя ГВ 2012!

## kiara

Всемирная неделя грудного вскармливания проводится 1-7 августа более чем в 170 странах для стимулирования грудного вскармливания и улучшения здоровья детей во всем мире. Согласно Всемирному альянсу поддержки грудного вскармливания, координатора этого мероприятия, *грудное вскармливание является наилучшим способом предоставления новорожденным детям необходимых для них питательных веществ*. ВОЗ рекомендует исключительное грудное вскармливание детей до достижения ими шестимесячного возраста.
Эта неделя проводится в ознаменование Инночентийской декларации ВОЗ и ЮНИСЕФ, принятой в августе 1990 года для охраны, поощрения и поддержки грудного вскармливания. 
Инициатор Недели, Всемирный альянс действий в поддержку грудного вскармливания (World Alliance for Breastfeeding Action - WABA) проводит ее уже в 20 раз. 
Тема юбилейной недели заявлена как "Понимая прошлое - планируем будущее!" 

Ну что, девочки - какие будут предложения по поддержке ГВ в этом году?
Насчет флешмоба - как его хотите провести? Одновременным кормлением в городе?))))

----------


## kiara

У меня пока вот такое предложение - запустить одновременно массово в небо белые воздушные шары - как символы капелек молока)
Ну и чтоб было понятно, зачем и почему - какие-нибудь заметные эмблемки типа "я кормлю младенцев грудью!" Крупненько, скажем, на спину себе прицепить, прогуляться по городу с этим и шарами - и шарики отпустить.
Что скажите?

----------


## летняя мама

> Насчет флешмоба - как его хотите провести? Одновременным кормлением в городе?))))


))) Помню как на меня в детской поликлиннике и в парке косились)
Красивый фотопроект "Кормлю и люблю" http://lyalechka.livejournal.com/6867455.html опять же из жж-ки

----------


## kiara

Фотопрект у нас уже был в прошлом году же! "Дом.ребенок" публиковал материалы об этом в 14 номере.
Смысл повторяться, можно придумать что-то еще)

----------


## летняя мама

Фотопроект -это не предложение было)) просто понравились фотки, поделилась.

----------


## Амина

Когда сделаем?) Я могу и покормить своего лосенка - пусть общественность попадает))))

----------


## kiara

Выходные? *пока ты не уехала)))

----------


## kiara

Надо Иринке свистнуть, она ж консультант! *только они точно в деревне...Позвоню, может приедет рад такого дела.
Если устраивать "массовое" кормление-нужно желающих поболее)))))))))

----------


## kiara

Девочки, давайте поддержим протест против этого бреда http://www.1tv.ru/sprojects_utro_video/si33/p49988/pg1

----------


## летняя мама

Бред и есть. Поставила им жирный минус. 
В прошлом году взрослый дядечка-эндокринолог в разговоре со мной сказал, что не стоило так долго кормить. Выработка пролактина в большом количестве способствует развитию пролактиномы(опухоль в гипофизе). Не обязательно, конечно. Но вероятно. Объяснил мне, что раньше практиковали долгое ГВ как средство контрацепции. Где их такому учат?

----------


## Веснушка

мы в ФБ еще обсуждаем эту тему. будут брошюрки и кратенький ликбез по гв (на обычных листах а4)

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Кормить до 6 месяцев... Совсем они там очумели? Кстати у меня пролактин был повышен до первой беремености и гин-г ругалась, что я до 1,4 кормила.

----------


## Jazz

> Девочки, давайте поддержим протест против этого бреда http://www.1tv.ru/sprojects_utro_video/si33/p49988/pg1


Я теперь рано встаю. :-о В среду включила телек утром, чтоб часы подвести поточнее, и вот случайно увидела этот бред. Даже до конца досмотрела. Сказать, что я была возмущена - ничего не сказать! Это ж Первый канал, утренний прайм! Ну как можно нести такую околесицу! И ведь кто-то же это услышит и будет делать так! Оксан, что еще можно сделать, кроме как минус ролику на сайте поставить?
А насчет флэшмоба - я "за", мой лошадушка тоже не откажется покормиться где бы то ни было.  Вот только в эти выходные мы уезжаем опять, а в будни Тимофей Денисович свободен только после 16 часов.

----------


## Амина

Девочки, я могу в субботу около 18... и всё...

----------


## kiara

Судя по всему - на эти выходные участников ноль?!
Вносите предложения по будням до 7 числа! Давайте ориентироваться на "после 16" и мне тоже удобнее.
P.S. Оль - что такое "ФБ"?)

----------


## Веснушка

ФБ - фейсбук)

----------


## kiara

> Девочки!!!
> *Вносите предложения по будням до 7 числа!*


Какие телодвижения совершаем?

----------


## polya

Мы ЗА и покормиться, и шарики. )

Я раньше очень переживала по теме гв, всегда пыталась всем помочь, подсказать, переубедить... А сейчас как-то остыла. В основном, мамы слышат то, что хотят услышать. И делают так, как им проще и легче, что бы там ни говорилось. Исключение - проблемы со здоровьем, но это единицы. И все больше понимаешь, что доказывать этим людям что-то - себе дороже.
Но радует, что долгокормящих тоже много. Встречаются, по крайней мере.

----------

